# Which one is smaller



## youngslipper (May 28, 2015)

I have question for you all which one of these 2 paphs are smaller, i am talking about flower size. There was a helenea at out society meeting bit when looking up the thaianum it seemed to be smaller? So which one would you say is smaller thaianum or helenea?


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 28, 2015)

they start off about the same. helenae will stay smaller and keep the thin leaves. thaianum can stay small but if you live long enough to see multiple growths it may get a bit larger


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 28, 2015)

I think you should buy both btw


----------



## youngslipper (May 28, 2015)

I was just very curious. I am able to buy thaianum. But still looking for helenea


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VIETNAM-PAPH-ORCHID-SPECIES-helenae-2-3-growth-plant-/371331330137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5675127059


----------

